# What's In Your Car Right Now ?



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

Now tell it like it is. What's in your car today? :drive::thumbsup:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2018)

My car is impeccably clean. The only thing I have in there is windshield washer , a box of tissues and dog leashes. 
Thats it.  My husbands car has everything in it. I’m so glad I have my own car. It’s clean on the outside also cause I power wash it. I also have a small vacuum for the inside.


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 12, 2018)

not me......staying home....but it needs washing and vacuuming.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2018)

My pickup is called"the fishmobile"..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2018)

LOL>...coool, pics....I just hope no-one is driving those cars


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

My car isn't cluttered but, to be honest with you, I wouldn't call it "impeccably clean"...

covered dog bowl of water
2 Frisbee's for the dogs
beach towel
NC Map (why when there's GPS you ask? It's back-up for when I question GPS)
Post-it Note with grocery list on it
Lint roller, plastic dog bags, and Whisk broom in seat pocket
Coins in the console and a beach shell
2 Umbrellas in the doors
Retractable measuring tape (you just never know when you might need to measure something lol)
LCD flashlight
Pepper Spray (have had this for a decade and never have used it, thankfully)
Plastic grocery bag & cheap latex gloves for when I feel the urge to clean up beach debris or trash on the school track/soccer field

Here's Blu & Bella "in my car"...do you see them?...I took this with my iphone5 on a side road and no cars around...was going slow honest


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh I have a compact umbrella and 3 reusable grocery bags too
Minus the stuff in the glove compartment of course.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2018)

Well let’s see. A box of plastic bags, tote and freezer bags for shopping at Aldo’s. 
An umbrella, a charge cord for our iPhones, a box of tissues. The console has too much stuff to recall. 
Maps in the door panels, napkins from Mickey Ds. Usually a coffee cup. A USB cord to play my music through the car radio. I know there’s more, but I’ve basically covered it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh Lara. I hadn’t seen the pic earlier. 
Thats so very cute. :smug1:
Thanks for sharing it with us. :thankyou:


----------



## IKE (Jul 12, 2018)

Under the back seat.....jumper cables, tow chain, jack & tire iron etc, heavy leather gloves, whisk broom, several bungi straps and a ratchet strap.

Black shows every speck of dirt but I always manage to keep my pickup looking pretty slick inside and out.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 12, 2018)

In both of our vehicles we have: First Aid Kit, Fire Extinguisher, a couple of road flares, jumper cables and two umbrellas. Since we very seldom use our old full-size Dodge truck, we only have Registration and Proof of Insurance card in it.

In our Durango, we have miscellaneous things in the center console compartment, including day and night clip-on sunglasses. Back seat: large map book and a couple of baseball caps for both of us. Love it when my wife wears her baseball cap...…..makes her look really "down home/country".


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2018)

I had to take the car in to the dealership this morning for my 20,000 service routine, so I took a ton of stuff out of the back seat and trunk first.  I'd be embarrassed otherwise....LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 12, 2018)

I just got a new car last week,so the only thing in there is a bag with a pair of shoes that my daughter gave me for my birthday that I need a half size larger. The store is an hour and a half away and I went to that mall last week and totally forgot to take them. So next trip I will at least have them with me...but will probably forget all about them lol. 

On the other hand,the garage has two boxes full of "stuff" that I took out of my old car. Maps,umbrellas,blankets,all kinds of "stuff. Old car had a deep center console and some things in there were there from the day I bought it-14 years ago lol.

Oh wait-I do have a car seat in the back seat. My newest foster girl has a baby so her seat is in there. That will be temporary though-they are only staying til Mom turns 18,then will move to their own place. Oh and I also have my personalized license plates in there under a floor mat. Have to get to DMV with them because they are soooo faded and beat up I want to get new ones.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 12, 2018)

A box of Kleenex, registration and insurance in glove box, change, notepad and pen, plastic trash bag hooked around the gear shift and a few cd's.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2018)

A few reusable grocery bags, an umbrella, some folded papers in a compartment in the console. I dodn't remember what they are.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you Keesha. I was driving (slowly on a straight no-traffic side street) but couldn't resist taking the pic when I saw them enjoying the breeze. You can see in the lower left corner, a slight piece of Bella looking out the front window as Blu took over the back window lookout. I was surprised I even got them in the frame because my eyes were mostly on the phone and road. Don't judge me :laugh:

It's interesting how you can sometimes learn a little more about our friends just reading about what's in their cars...especially Mrs. Robinson's post, especially her last paragraph.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2018)

A   folding  canvas  chair,  umbrella,  red  flashing  emergency  light, several  maps  and my  old  boy scout  jack knife.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2018)

I keep a small basic set of tools, jumper cables, a small fire extinguisher, a can of "fix a flat", a couple of small flashlights, and some window cleaning supplies/ice scrapers in the car and truck.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 12, 2018)

Except for the side pockets and glove compartment -- nothing. The on-site car washing service is coming today to wash and vacuum our SUV, so I cleaned it out this morning. Just the usual canvas bags (plastic bags are banned here, thank goodness), squeegee, tire inflator, and a spare cardigan I keep for the days when I've forgotten to bring a jacket along.

I dislike letting junk or litter accumulate in my car.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

Lethe200 said:


> ...(plastic bags are banned here, thank goodness)


Interesting. It makes sense. I didn't know that but I see they are specifically pinpointing single use plastic bags at the checkout. Aren't most plastic bags single use? It's been in effect for a year now. I wonder if they have any statistics as to whether it is helping the environment yet.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2018)

We keep it rather tidy. There is my cane, my husband's walker (he only uses it when we are out, uses his cane indoors) a grocery tote and a bag of bottles and cans I need to return for my deposit.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 12, 2018)

*do you mean when I'm in it or after I've got out of it OR before I've got into it - you need to be more specific !*


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

gumbud said:


> *do you mean when I'm in it or after I've got out of it OR before I've got into it - you need to be more specific !*


You're overthinking it :laugh: It means "right now", whether you're in out under or on it.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 12, 2018)

Lara said:


> You're overthinking it :laugh: It means "right now", whether you're in out under or on it.



d'ya mean right now in North Carolina or right now in Western Australia? - anyway just dropped it into the mechanic and with this early dementia just cannot remember what's in it right now but I do remember what I put in it 10 years ago!!


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

Close enough for the senior forum gumbud


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2018)

Cute pic of your furbabies Lara! :love_heart: 

In the glove compartment there's the car manual, ice scraper, fuses, tissues, cough drops, flashlight, lighter, some change in a small leather purse.  A leash for the dog, sunglasses and ball caps for sunny days, wool cap,  couple of grocery bags, snow brush.

Cardboard box in the back with jumper cables, small tool box, towel, couple of sweatshirts, rain poncho, small folding umbrella, extra dog leash, closed tupperware to use as water bowl for dog if needed, tire iron, roll of paper towels.  All I can think of right now.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 12, 2018)

Lara said:


> Close enough for the senior forum gumbud



OK - no probs - a packet of gobstoppers that I have been looking for ever since! - my grandsons best hamster [I was supposed to take it to the vet] but I had to tell him a few days later that 'I can't remember wot I've done with it??' My favorite cricket bat which I have also been looking for since and the mechanic has just phoned and asked me wot to do with dead hamster - i suggested a salad side dish and cook well on the barbie!

I must also have put my car keys in the car 10 yrs ago - had to get some replacement ones and found the original today - oops sat on them - that's about it I think I don't like people getting into my car too much because they keep getting lost!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 12, 2018)

The usual tools for changing tires, jumping dead batteries. 
Some hand tools, wrenches, drivers, bungees, ratcheting binders,
ibuprofen, CBD oil/balm, prescription (driving) sunglasses.

Long plastic coated cable and two padlocks
A homemade armrest and one small pillow
A bound notepad
Two pens
Phone charging cord
Side mount cup holder
Plastic red flag for long loads
flares
One gal coolant, one quart oil (it’s a ’93 long bed p/u, things happen)

….aaaand a roll of toilet paper


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm enjoying everyone's confessions opcorn: 

...and have picked up some practical ideas like first aid kit, jumper cables, 
and Pappy's USB cord to play his music through the radio, and charge cord for his iPhone.

But not sure I'll have room for anymore as I have a new pet now...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 13, 2018)

Lara said:


> It's interesting how you can sometimes learn a little more about our friends just reading about what's in their cars...especially Mrs. Robinson's post, especially her last paragraph.



Which? The baby`s carseat or the license plates? Yes,one of my current foster girls has a one year old. She was first my foster girl at age 14 and ran away. I loved this kiddo and was devastated when she ran. She wasn`t running FROM us,she just was never able to stay in one place. So after living wherever she could for two years,she discovered she was pregnant and turned herself in to Child Welfare. She knew they would take her baby at birth otherwise. So she had her baby and a few months ago the baby`s dad became abusive,so she sought help. Went back into the foster system and asked to be placed back with us. She had already been in touch with me via Facebook for about a year so I knew what all was going on with her. The baby is adorable and really "good" but my house is NOT babyproofed and I won`t be devastated to see them go to their own place at the end of August. And I know we will always stay close.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jul 13, 2018)

front seats and floor = nothing 
front pockets = small spray bottle of water to clean outside of windows if necessary (random bird poop), lotion and sunblock to protect my left arm and hand
drop down thingie upper area = sun glasses
glove box = chalk board eraser that works great to quickly remove inside window moisture without leaving lint, pencil, pad, microfiber eyeglass cleaner

backseat = one Walmart brand 8 pack of paper towels (I haven't managed to bring them in although since it has been so hot; I should check the kindling point for paper towels, box of tissues

backseat floor = cloth grocery bags

trunk = bottles of white vinegar again too lazy too bring in, collapsible crates to stow groceries when necessary, squeegee, umbrella, holdall of returnable bottles, snow removal tools (hey I can hope, right)

whew I had to itemize by area or I never would have remembered it all


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2018)

gumbud said:


> OK - no probs - a packet of gobstoppers that I have been looking for ever since! - my grandsons best hamster [I was supposed to take it to the vet] but I had to tell him a few days later that 'I can't remember wot I've done with it??' My favorite cricket bat which I have also been looking for since and the mechanic has just phoned and asked me wot to do with dead hamster - i suggested a salad side dish and cook well on the barbie!
> 
> I must also have put my car keys in the car 10 yrs ago - had to get some replacement ones and found the original today - oops sat on them - that's about it I think I don't like people getting into my car too much because they keep getting lost!!




And the smell of a dead animal in your car didn’t bother you at all? :shrug:


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Which? The baby`s carseat or the license plates?


I was referring to the carseat for your foster girl's baby. That's so kind of you to provide foster care. My sister did that too. I raised 4 of my own as a single mom so never thought I would be able to give them they time they needed. But I always wanted to.



			
				ProsperosDaughter said:
			
		

> chalk board eraser that works great to quickly remove inside window moisture without leaving lint


What a great tip! Thx  My window vent, when heat is on, blows the windshield dry quickly but in freezing temps it's as quick.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> I'm enjoying everyone's confessions opcorn:
> 
> ...and have picked up some practical ideas like first aid kit, jumper cables,
> and Pappy's USB cord to play his music through the radio, and charge cord for his iPhone.
> ...



You're a lucky one. pets like that can't fit in my bug.  We tried it once...  didn't work out well.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2018)

seriously though my little Suzuki Vitara carries a lot of my everyday and travel stuff in the back with the rear seats folded down.

milk crate in back with... 
first aid kit
assorted fire starters (lighter, flint,  etc)
brake fluid
stop leak
ratchet straps
gloves
pair of really big knives
canteen


then next to it...
a cooler
tow chain
jumper cables
axe
4 way lug wrench
fire ext. 
scissor jack
pouch with hand tools


Then, under the folled down seat...
22 cal.ATI.  very compact
machete


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jul 16, 2018)

Lara said:


> I was referring to the carseat for your foster girl's baby. That's so kind of you to provide foster care. My sister did that too. I raised 4 of my own as a single mom so never thought I would be able to give them they time they needed. But I always wanted to.
> 
> What a great tip! Thx  My window vent, when heat is on, blows the windshield dry quickly but in freezing temps it's as quick.




Sorry for the delay.

Yes new not used. Super cheap on Amazon or Walmart


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Yes new not used. Super cheap on Amazon or Walmart



Thanks, I figured a new eraser would work better.


----------



## Lara (Jul 29, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> milk crate in back with...
> first aid kit
> assorted fire starters (lighter, flint,  etc)
> brake fluid
> ...


That gun is bigger than your car. It's got 30 rounds which, for the purpose of protection, is 29 too many unless you're a really bad shot :laugh:

Seriously, you have "a pair of really big knives", an "axe", a "machete", and a "22 cal.ATI gun" with 30 rounds. You're scaring me now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2018)

* Large Box in the boot of my car filled with various items, which stay in there all year round
*
from memory...

Windscreen wash bottle
Radiator Coolant.. 
Anti freeze spray 
Can of oil
WD 40 
Ratchet set 
Screwdrivers
Carrier bags 
Rubber matting to help grip tyres if I get stuck in the snow
Air freshener Spray bottle 

Scarf,
Beanie Hat
Sun hat
Umbrella
Spare pair of ankle boots
Insulated shopping bag
Spare Petrol (Gas ) can 
A plastic ground sheet  tarpaulin
Fire Extinguisher 

*In the glove compartment.*.

 Locking wheel nut key 
 Gloves ( mechanic laughed when he saw them and said it was the first time he'd actually seen gloves in the glove Box)
 Pens
Various parking permits
The car manual

(here in the Uk we're discouraged from carrying the cars' legal papers in the car unlike many countries who make it illegal _not_ to carry them) 

On the back seat I have a cushion and always a cardigan 

*In the drivers' door I have an..*

 Emergency window hammer and seatbelt cutter ..
A microfibre cloth 

Nothing on the floor at all... pretty clean car actually .


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2018)

Lara said:


> That gun is bigger than your car. It's got 30 rounds which, for the purpose of protection, is 29 too many unless you're a really bad shot :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, you have "a pair of really big knives", an "axe", a "machete", and a "22 cal.ATI gun" with 30 rounds. You're scaring me now.



didn't mean to be scary. (Actually, I'm just a ***** cat) However I use my car off in the woods on my land quite often, so one has to be prepared. I left out the chainsaw that I carry most of the time... sometimes have to clear deadfall from my roads. The 22 is a good varmit gun. Oh, by the way, the rifle only holds 18 rounds. The reason I carry it is because it's considerably smaller than my other 22. It too is a semi auto and holds 17 rounds, but it's not black and scary. 
My other rifle.........A JC Higgins.


----------



## Lara (Jul 29, 2018)

Oh sdog, adding a chainsaw makes me feel sooo much better :laugh:. I'm teasing you. 

Holly, I'm impressed! You're ready for anything. Taking notes


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2018)

Lara said:


> Oh sdog, adding a chainsaw makes me feel sooo much better :laugh:. I'm teasing you.
> 
> Holly, I'm impressed! You're ready for anything. Taking notes



Well, at least I left my hockey mask at home. :mask::mask:  :lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2018)

lara said:


> oh sdog, adding a chainsaw makes me feel sooo much better :laugh:. I'm teasing you.
> 
> Holly, i'm impressed! You're ready for anything. Taking notes



 lol....


----------



## dkay (Aug 5, 2018)

Real maps (you would not believe how many times GPS messed up this summer)
window cleaner 
rags (to clean windows)
ice melt
shovel
box with small shovel, claw rake, gloves for digging in rocks
reusable shopping bags
winter hat & gloves
blanket
jumper cables
flashlight (one of those shake kinds that don't need batteries replaced)
can of tire inflate stuff
bug repel wipes
sunglasses
small container for coins
duct tape
plastic bags (in case someone gets sick)
kleenex
squeegee


----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2018)

dkay said:


> Real maps (you would not believe how many times GPS messed up this summer)
> window cleaner
> rags (to clean windows)
> ice melt
> ...


Great idea! I never heard of a flashlight that charges as you shake it, thus never needing batteries? COOL


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 5, 2018)

I have a box of tissues, extra hearing aid batteries, an afghan,  a large Styrofoam cooler that I keep in the back seat. When I go shopping in the summer I put in a couple of containers of  ice that I keep for that purpose in the chest freezer in the house. Then if I see something perishable in the store and want to go someplace else I know it won't spoil. A container with plastic spoons because most of the time I'm usually out during lunch time,so I buy a yogurt and eat it in the car. The hubby has his own stash of tools,jack, etc.


----------



## dkay (Aug 5, 2018)

Lara said:


> Great idea! I never heard of a flashlight that charges as you shake it, thus never needing batteries? COOL




I like the flashlight my daughter has better, it's hand crank. Mine still works though so I'll keep it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

Tire pressure gauge

Tree shape air freshener

Towel on the seat for the beagle 

Recycled bags for grocery shopping

My copper leaf dangling from the mirror ~ looks so pretty when the sun reflects onto it


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 6, 2018)

hey, thanks for reminding me. I had a small flashlight in the glove box, but, I'm going to put my crank-solar powered flashlight in the car now. It's got am-fm-weather radio, flashlight, small red strobe, and even a thermometer all built in.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 6, 2018)

.

My autistic son always sat in the same place in the back seat.
Since his sudden death,  I keep extra flowers and other items
in the back seat that I use to decorate his grave.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 12, 2018)

Trunk,blue windshield stuff,1 windshield wiper,the rear passenger headrest,fabric softener, aldi bags,my winter jacket,some armor all.
Glove box has my car manual,service records,insurance card and reg,pens,straws...
There's a roll of paper towels in the   backseat.


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2018)

Someone has THIS in their car!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 12, 2018)

OMG!Cuteness


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 7, 2018)

Nothing is in my car except the owner's manual, insurance card, and registration.

I have strict rules about my car because my husband's car is a travelling landfill.

No one is permitted to eat, drink (except water), smoke, or leave anything in my car. My kids drive it, too -- except for my daughter, who takes after my husband. Penalty for misuse is that the person is banned from driving my car.

If I am not strict about these rules, everything will go to pot. Luckily, my one son who drives it the most is a big believer in clean cars.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 7, 2018)

WheatenLover said:


> Nothing is in my car except the owner's manual, insurance card, and registration.



^^  This.   Except I also carry an umbrella in there, and a few folded canvas grocery bags in the trunk in case I stop at Aldi.   I love a clean car.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 19, 2018)

2 swim noodles, 2 cushions, jumper cables, a bit of rope and some reusable grocery bags.  And I need to empty the litter bin. Maps in the door pocket.  CDs in the other door pocket.


----------



## Trade (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Geezerette (Oct 19, 2018)

A pair of dollar store reading glasses & probably a used tissue or so, spare cane & cheap grabber. We have such a bad problem with car break ins & thefts in my city that folks are crazy to leave anything in the car, especially not papers with id info. I just always have them with me when I drive. I also leave the glove compartment & console open so the crooks can see there isn't anything there. Was rifled a few years ago before I started doing this, for an old umbrella & a tin of breath mints.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2018)

Geezerette said:


> A pair of dollar store reading glasses & probably a used tissue or so, spare cane & cheap grabber. We have such a bad problem with car break ins & thefts in my city that folks are crazy to leave anything in the car, especially not papers with id info. I just always have them with me when I drive. I also leave the glove compartment & console open so the crooks can see there isn't anything there. Was rifled a few years ago before I started doing this, for an old umbrella & a tin of breath mints.



We're actively discouraged from keeping Car papers (insurance etc)  in our cars  ( most people don't) , we don't even have to carry our driving licence with us although most people do , if we're stopped by the police we have 7 days to produce the paperwork at the police station.

In Spain it's exactly the opposite... paperwork must be in the car at all times, I always thought that it's a crazy idea..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

A box of tissues. Two umbrellas, my light jacket, a tote with two freezer bags so when we go grocery shopping at Aldi.
A half package of Rolaids, a bottle of hand sanitizer, a map of eastern United States and 3 quarters.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 20, 2018)

I keep my car relatively clean and tidy.  

There is always 1 car seat in the back, because I take one of my young granddaughters to her preschool Mon, Wed and Fri.  Sometimes there's booster seat too, for when I take two of my younger grandkids for an outing. 

Other than that, there are some things I keep in my car routinely.  A cardigan (I am in and out of client's homes, and sometimes I freeze!!) In the doors, or the console on the dash I keep sunglasses, hand sanitizer, an extra pair of glasses, hand lotion, gloves, extra napkins and a small trash container.   In the center console I keep chapstick, scissors, nail clippers, extra car air freshener inserts (I have a holder that clips to the air vent) lens cleaner, tape measure and a multi tool.  

In the trunk I have a small crate that holds the things I use to when I take my car to be washed...window cleaner, paper towels, some soft micro cloths, spray cleaner.  I also keep my re-usable grocery bags in there, plus a soft pad made especially to put down in a store cart for when I take my dogs to the pet store.  They're tiny, (3 lbs each) and their little paws would slip through if they weren't on something.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

Ronni....I had one of those air fresheners clipped the same way too. Then I noticed a film kept building up inside my windshield. Happened two or three times and I finally moved the freshener to the rear seat and the windshield has stopped fogging up. It’s tough to get it off too.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 20, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Ronni....I had one of those air fresheners clipped the same way too. Then I noticed a film kept building up inside my windshield. Happened two or three times and I finally moved the freshener to the rear seat and the windshield has stopped fogging up. It’s tough to get it off too.



Really Pappy???  That's fascinating...I have a film on my windshield too!!!  And my rear view mirror! I never connected the two...who knew???

Well I'll definitely move it now..see if it changes anything!  Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

If you find a good cleaner, besides windex, let me know. It’s a stinker to get it off.


----------



## Lara (Oct 20, 2018)

Pappy, don't use any window cleaner with ammonia or alcohol in it...especially on tinted windows. The best auto window cleaner for the money would be Meguiar's Perfect Clarity G8224:

Meguiar’s are the market leading brand in the detailing world where they produce one of the best detailing products in every aspect of the car washing world. The G8224 Perfect Clarity is one of the best car glass cleaners for the money.
Some of the notable features of the Meguiar’s G8224 include:


Anti hazing solution
Streak free finish
Can be used within direct sunlight
Fights bugs, tree sap, vinyl fog, road grime and droppings
Safe on all windows including tinted
This auto glass cleaner itself is hugely popular across the US for its strong cleaning properties that can cut through the toughest of dirt in seconds. The Meguiar’s car window cleaner provides long lasting clarity and prevents the hazing with the heating or air con turned on.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks Lara. Never heard of it but will go online and order a bottle. Never could stop the streaking using Windex.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 20, 2018)

Cleaning the inside of the windshield is a real chore....especially for us older folks.  The best tool I've found is one of these "Microfiber Wands".  It's long handle, and the microfiber pad, make this chore fairly easy, and it does a real good job...even with Windex.  You can find these for sale for as little as $2 on the Internet....or 2 for $9 at Walmart.

https://www.koleimports.com/microfiber-windshield-cleaner-wand
www.walmart.com/ip/2-Windshield-Cle...ndle-Wand-Microfiber-Cloth-Auto-New/135370829


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 20, 2018)

We keep a couple of microfibre cloths too.   There's also a few pound coins or tokens for the supermarket trolly, a road atlas  and the odd USB stick with music on it.  Otherwise it's a new car so hasn't accumulated much clutter.


----------

